# Has anyone had any dealings with A1 K9 in Swansea?



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

Thinking of taking our GSH there for some training. Has anyone heard anything about them, or had any dealings with them? On the face of it, they seem perfectly reasonable...


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

when i got my trainer i asked if she had a facebook, its handy because anyone who is unhappy with them will paste it all over facebook. Also just type the name into the search engine in facebook and click the bit that say's posts. Anyone who has a open page that has anything to say about them will come up.

Tends to work for me when i wanna fish for information lol


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Having had a quick look at their website, or at least the one which I googled, they appear to sell protection dogs.
Also several of the dog pictured appear to be wearing choke chains.

I'd ask to go along and meet them without your dog to see what you think, what methods they use and whether you approve.

JMHO


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah... They specialise in protection dogs. I spoke to them and they seem very heavy on possitive re-enforcement. They also work a lot with violent and rescued dogs that would otherwise be destroyed. 

Not sure what the deal is with the choke chains. Were gonna go down to them at some point and have a proper chat. They also do agility, general obedience and police training... So im not too dismayed by the protection bit. 

Just wondered if anyone has gone there before us. 

Cheers anyways.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey, sorry cant help with any experience with that training center, but just being nosy - were you planning on sending the dog there to be trained by them or going there with your dog to take classes?


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Hey, sorry cant help with any experience with that training center, but just being nosy - were you planning on sending the dog there to be trained by them or going there with your dog to take classes?


Taking our dog there and doing stuff with them. Im not sure I could deal with leaving my dog. And not thinking about security stuff either... Just figured if they are used to all of that stuff with GSH, they might be good with ours....


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

Gotcha 

Any good trainer should be able to train any breed, but I certainly understand preferring to go to someone with breed experience.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I think you need to determine if your agenda matches theirs..........


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> I think you need to determine if your agenda matches theirs..........


I have no idea what that even means....


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

have heard mixed reports from friends who have been there...i know of 2 people who speak highly of the place and one who had an awful time with a choke chain being used on their boxer ...that was some time ago so maybe their training methods have changed


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

I saw them the other day in Parc Trostre with about 10 GSDs walking amongst the shoppers, I had no idea why they'd take them to a retail park 

Anyway I have heard some good things about their obedience classes, a friend of mine took her little pom puppy there and she says they were spot on. No mention of choke chains- do they really use them? Maybe you should ring them up and ask in which circumstances do they find using choke chains necessary. That's what I would do. At least it'd give you some kind of idea what sort of trainers they are.

Just looked on their website and they sell PP dogs too- to family homes. Not sure that's a good idea. But LOL, they have an airdale trained as a personal protection dog. (KC registered) Seems like an odd choice to me! But hey. 

I think your best bet is to go along and meet them, let them meet the dog and see how they get along. Then go from there.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Airedales were the original police dogs and there are several on the continent that compete in IPO.


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ahh wow, really? When you think of a guard dog, an airdale does not spring to mind!!!

Learn something new every day!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

My friend used to work for them ...

I suggest going along without your dog to see whether you like their training methods and whether they would be suited to you and your dog. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

AngelEyes92 said:


> I saw them the other day in Parc Trostre with about 10 GSDs walking amongst the shoppers, I had no idea why they'd take them to a retail park QUOTE]
> 
> Because they are excellent places to socialise, habituate and train dogs.


----------



## Quinn (Feb 9, 2013)

I have used A1K9 twice can't Recommend them highly enough.
They helped my train my old Dobie who was a rescue and bordering on dangerous. After 6 weeks of intense training I had 10 wonderful stress free years with him.
They were always a phone call away for advice (even when the problem wasn't my dog)
After the big boy passed, I received a lovely phone call from them offering condolences.
When the time came I went back to them - this time I took one of their PP trained Dobies.
They made sure I was fully competent in handling the dog before I took him home. The dog was recommended by them and he was the perfect choice for my needs. He is so in tune with what I want from him, he has even predicted my last 2 asthma attacks coming on before I was aware. He is welcomed everywhere we go as he is exceptionally well behaved, even in a hotel in east Anglia where dobes are banned!!
I can't recommend these guys enough. 
If you have any doubts call them up - arrange a visit....I did from Edinburgh


----------



## Kunakizz (Nov 25, 2012)

We've got a PP dog from them and she has been a brilliant dog, steady nerves, she's now 10 and I would go back to them again if possible.


----------



## daisypurr (Jan 9, 2013)

We visited today and took part in a class, fantastic outfit, very experienced and beautifully controlled dogs, I'd highly recommend.


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

I know its an old thread (ish) by now, but thought I'd add... 

We went there for an hours "checkup" with our rocks... Got there and met Gaynor, she asked about Rocks, watched as he acted like a tool for a couple of mins while she led us up to a secure field. After that, got us to sit down and watch... 

She slipped him out of his harness and added a choke chain, which made me raise an eyebrow for all of about 30 seconds... 

She had rocks walking to heel, following well, paying attention... He especially loved the cheesy treats. Then she got us involved. Put the chain on our arms and showed us how it wasnt the evil mechanism we thought it was... And then had us walking with him really well. All in all it was a brilliant hour, and were gonna book up for the training course. 

Also brought a lovely leather training lead and chain... The lead, is amazing! I know its just a strip of leather with some fittings, but it has the feel of quality and class to it. It looks like it wouldnt be out of place next to a freshly polished horse saddle. £35, but well worth it.


----------

